# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  Project Aslan (Antwerp’s Sign Language Actuating Node), University of Antwerp, Antwerp, Belgium

## Airicist

youtube.com/@projectaslan3593

Team:

Matthias Goossens

Guy Fierens

Stijn Huys

Jasper Slaets

----------


## Airicist

Project Aslan - Acting out Aslan in Flemish sign language

Published on May 26, 2016




> Meet Aslan, the user-friendly and low-cost humanoid robot.
> 
> Designed by a team consisting of three engineering students at the University of Antwerp, this robot is a piece of state of the art technology. Anticipating on the needs of the Flemish deaf community, we designed a user-friendly and affordable humanoid robot. This robot can be used as a sign language interpreter in order to reduce the communication barrier between the hearing and the deaf community.
> 
> Because of his innovative design, Aslan stays affordable, without losing durability. After printing the parts with a 3D-printer, they can easily be assembled. The use of 3D-printing technology makes it possible to cut the production costs, as well as carrying out modifications or repairs when necessary.

----------


## Airicist

Born in Antwerp - Project Aslan

Published on Jul 18, 2016




> Coverage of the Aslan robot made by the city of Antwerp in the context of the 'Born in Antwerp - Harbour of creativity' project.

----------


## Airicist

Article "There's not enough sign language translators, so these students 3D printed a humanoid robot."

August 17, 2017

----------

